# Snowboarding vs Skiing............Whats the dealio??



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok so I have a question for everyone who feels like sharing their opinion. I have gone snowboarding a few times now and thought it was a blast. I have a friend who wants to take a upcoming trip with me, but he wants to try skiing. I have noticed from the few mountains that I have been too that skiing seems to be a thing of the past. It seemed like out of every 5 people on the mountain 4 of them were snowboarding. Whats the story with skiing??? Is it just "not cool" anymore? Is it just a thing of the past? Or is still a popular sport. And my other question is why is it not popular anymore?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

My opinion is that skiing is too hard to get good at so that turns a lot of people away. Now that park skiing is coming up wuick I think it will grow again.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I still think it's cool, just check out some of the Warren Miller movies. I just think Snowboarding blew up, so it has a much higher profile right now. I see lots of skiers whenever i go out and as far as utility goes they can access places easier than we can on a board (see Catwalks).


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey JrBlueKnob isnt the rule of thumb that skiing is generally easier to learn and pickup compared to snowboarding? I didnt do that great my first few times of snowboaring , but I was told if I went skiing I should be able to pick it up easier. Is that accurate or is skiing hard in your opinion.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Depends what mountain you're on. At Manning, it's about 75% skiers. At Seymour, maybe 50%. There's another thread right now where it's claimed that skiing is growing faster than boarding. Who knows? Actually, who cares? The only people who are still haters are the old farts who grew up skiing before there was snowboarding, and think they're still entitled to the whole mountain.


----------



## cmendo2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

I personally think the thing with skiing is that its easy to learn and be moderate at (jumps, easy rails, boxes etc.) But if you're not willing to do flips and huge spins it gets a little boring quick. So well easy to learn its incredibly hard to master. Snowboarding I feel can be as easy or tough as you make it with so many different tricks and maneuvers. Its more gradual and in some cases I think easier to get pretty good at.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Hey JrBlueKnob isnt the rule of thumb that skiing is generally easier to learn and pickup compared to snowboarding? I didnt do that great my first few times of snowboaring , but I was told if I went skiing I should be able to pick it up easier. Is that accurate or is skiing hard in your opinion.


I've done both, so I can speak with some experience on this. Skiing is _way_ easier for the first 5-10 days up the mountain (YMMV). After that, the snowboarder has figured things out and will surpass the skier. The thing is, you can stand up and snowplow on skis your first 10 minutes, while snowboarders are still trying to figure out how to stand up. But once you start to get into blue-run level of difficulty you have to start worrying about parallel skiing and crossing tips and such. Boarding really never gets complicated.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I do quite a bit of both, so here's my take: 


Skiing is easier to get started with (as in just getting to the point of sliding down the hill) whereas it takes awhile to simply not flop on your face or ass on a snowboard.
Once you have the basics down, snowboarding is easier to quickly progress with to an advanced level whereas skiing can take forever to master the nuances of movement.
Both are fun if you allow yourself to have fun and don't get hung up on the "which is cooler" bullshit.

I think that years ago (before the invention of fat rockered skis) you had to have pretty advanced skiing skills to float in powder since skis were so skinny and basically made for carving up groomers. Along came snowboarding and anyone who could stay upright could enjoy the ecstasy of riding deep pow. Now that skis are wide and rival the surface area of snowboards, an intermediate skier can feel the awesomeness of deep snow without struggling as much as when skis were toothpick-width.

I don't know which one is "more popular." I would bet there are way more people on skis since you factor in kids starting earlier and elders who have been skiing since before snowboards were invented and never learned to snowboard. 

I don't know which sport has a steeper growth rate.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Ya skiing is easier to hop on and go but to get efficient at it is way harder than boarding.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh yeah...

In the long run skiing is more likely to trash your knees. Snowboarding is more likely to fack up your wrists and ankles (and maybe your back).

Skiing is more expensive to get set up with equipment. A high end board is somewhere around $500 plus bindings for $250 and boots for $300. High end skis are closer to $1000, bindings $400, boots $800, poles $50.


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Snowboarding vs Skiing*

Wow guys thanks a lot for all of your feedback. Very much appreciated and you all made some very good points that I will keep in mind. The first time I went snowboarding I could barely get off the bunny hill lol. Then I had a friend who told me I would fair much better at skiing since I used to waterski a lot when I was young. So I am suppose to be going on a skiing trip in a few weeks and then a snowboarding trip a month later. I am looking forward to doing both and comparing the likes/dislikes of both.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Wow guys thanks a lot for all of your feedback. Very much appreciated and you all made some very good points that I will keep in mind. The first time I went snowboarding I could barely get off the bunny hill lol. Then I had a friend who told me I would fair much better at skiing since I used to waterski a lot when I was young. So I am suppose to be going on a skiing trip in a few weeks and then a snowboarding trip a month later. I am looking forward to doing both and comparing the likes/dislikes of both.


Each sport has its advantages, so try to like them both. You'll appreciate it in the long run (as you're nursing bad knees, wrists, ankles, _and_ back, LOL).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

I started taking outs skiis on days when everything got groomed and the blacks are unridable. Pretty cool switching up and learning something new.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's fun to do both, purely for the fact that it gives you something new to work on. I don't think skis could ever be as fun in powder as a snowboard is, but on the reverse side I think skis are more fun/less sketchy on groomers. I hopped on skis and was going down black diamonds by the end of the day, but my style and control is still very lacking. Takes a while to perfect, as does snowboarding.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

today was one of those times that i could have switch back and forth. we had powder all weekend and it was really great but the worst part was the traverse to some of the good stashes.the flat traverse really did not work well for us snowboarders today,the snow was like grippy.all the skiers were passing us by while we unstrap and skate down the run.THAT was the only time i said to myself "i wish i had my skis for this". but once i got to the goods...no problem


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i switched when i was 13 and never looked back, shaped skis were just getting popular and wide skis were very rare to see if ever. It just felt to me like snowboarding takes less actual work. 

The initial learning curve is steeper for snowboarding but gets gradually easier, skiing is easy at first but just gets harder and harder. 

Snowboarding feels more like you are riding the board, it knows what to do and takes little pushes in the right direction. Skis just feel like you have to force them into submission to go in the right direction and keep from getting tangled, or at least they did back then. 

I think skis grinding rails dont look as cool as snowboarding but everything else is about equal.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

cmendo2005 said:


> I personally think the thing with skiing is that its easy to learn and be moderate at (jumps, easy rails, boxes etc.) But if you're not willing to do flips and huge spins it gets a little boring quick. So well easy to learn its incredibly hard to master. Snowboarding I feel can be as easy or tough as you make it with so many different tricks and maneuvers. Its more gradual and in some cases I think easier to get pretty good at.


I agree with the skiing part, I think snowboarding overall is a bit harder to learn as it is a more unnatural position for most people whereas we walk in the skiing position. Also it's more difficult for a beginner on narrow tracks and flats, and getting on and off lifts. If your friend wants to just ski for a day put him on some Ski boards, very easy to pick up quick so you won't be waiting as much. Snowboarding takes a bit more commitment, at least a season usually to get comfortable with.

I still haven't run into any skiers that can outrun me on steep groomers even when I am on a park board. I am sure they exist though. I always get looks from middle aged men as I zoom past them. 

My park skillz suck though, I spent my entire snowboarding "career" avoiding park.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> I still haven't run into any skiers that can outrun me on steep groomers even when I am on a park board.


The fast skiers are way up ahead of you getting back on the lift.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> I still haven't run into any skiers that can outrun me on steep groomers even when I am on a park board. I am sure they exist though. I always get looks from middle aged men as I zoom past them.


There are so many good skiiers where I ride. The mountain I ride is all steeps. I'm smart enough at this point to realize you will almost never outrun an equivalent skilled skiier down steep choppy runs. Through the pow, the park, or just the fun factor of riding i think snowboarding has the upper hand.


As for skiing vs snowboarding, I was curious so I just checked google trends. Interesting, take a look.

Google Trends: snowboarding, skiing


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

Having done both at the same time (meaning some days I would ski and somedays I would snowboard) I found skiing to be extremely easy. I never snow plowed because I was used to 2 edges playing ice hockey and stopping that way. For technical terrain having to edges and independent movement of them, meaning you can have a super wide stance if you must made it a breeze. Now when it came to just jumping straight that was a no brainer you just always face forward. When it came to spins... holy fuck my skis would get getting tangled in the air and that's where I found it hard. Snowboarding was harder to pick up, way more fun, and more fluid feeling. The only time I have been on skis in like 5 years is when someone dares me or doesn't believe that I can ski. Most of the time on a mountain I see easily 60-75% of skiers and 25-40% boarders. In the park I usually see more on boards. The rest of the mountain though is just regular people that usually aren't much better than a intermediate run which is where skiing is much easier to just click in and go while boarding actually takes a bit more to pick up.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

There are lots of way to interpret data, but I think snowboarding is definitely decreasing in popularity.

Some USA sales numbers from SIA...

07/08 Skis 525,097, Boards 482,698
08/09 Skis 443,071, Boards 431,743
09/10 Skis 452,787, Boards 414,699
10/11 Skis 526,553, Boards 399,926

These numbers are only gear sales so it might not accurately reflect participation. It's also a very small sample size but I have a feeling the trend will continue based on real world experience. For example...

In the late 90's early 00s time frame we struggled to find enough snowboard instructors each season. You basically went through the new hire training and had a job. Fast forward to last weekend. There were 75 snowboard instructors trying out for 25 available part time spots because the demand for boarding lessons has decreased. It's a cycle and currently the number of people wanting to learn the sport has fallen off drastically compared to those participating in it. Skiing lessons have remained relatively stable or even grown a little in comparison. Granted this is one mid sized PNW area but I'd be curious to know if the same thing is happening nation wide.

I think the next winter Olympics will accelerate the decrease in snowboard participation, when people who normally don't watch action sports (x games) compare skiing superpipe to snowboard superpipe.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> The fast skiers are way up ahead of you getting back on the lift.


:laugh: 

Skiers way outnumber boarders on my hill this season so far though.

Skiing just seems so boring, unless you are a newschooler type. All I see skiers do is swoosh down the hill and repeat.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> Skiing just seems so boring, unless you are a newschooler type. All I see skiers do is swoosh down the hill and repeat.


Come on man, open your mind. You're seeing only what you want to see.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the worst part about skiing is telling your parents about your lifestyle choices.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> the worst part about skiing is telling your parents about your lifestyle choices.


and asking said parent for $ to support noted lifestyle choice


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> and asking said parent for $ to support noted lifestyle choice


You mean people can ask their parents for money?!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

FL_Boarder said:


> You mean people can ask their parents for money?!


still got one turd left/stuck in the toilet


----------



## xteammike (Dec 4, 2011)

I feel its alot about media. snowboarding has become the cool extreme snow sport (x games) sponsership has taken off and the younger generation has started to love the sport of snowboarding. i feel that skiers are a big part of the baby boomers and are slowly getting out of the sport. only those who have taught there kids how to ski will continue the sport. Sking will never be gone, but snowboarding has taken off in the last 5 years!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Grizz said:


> There are lots of way to interpret data, but I think snowboarding is definitely decreasing in popularity.
> 
> Some USA sales numbers from SIA...
> 
> ...


Are those numbers _per ski_ or per pair? Kidding.

At Bachy last weekend the multi-day kids' camps started. At the meeting area there were about three times more skier groups than snowboard groups, if that means anything.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> Come on man, open your mind. You're seeing only what you want to see.


I used to ski. Isn't this a snowboard forum? You are a blasphemer. Spreading lies about the skiing devils. Seriously, old men who go down fast and repeat, that's 90% of Silver Star.

There's barely any of the new wide twin tip skis, I have been watching for them out of interest. My spouse began skiing (went back to boarding though) and I switched with him for a while. Ski boots suck.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

xteammike said:


> snowboarding has become the cool extreme snow sport (x games) sponsership has taken off and the younger generation has started to love the sport of snowboarding.


I was under the impression that exactly opposite has happened. Skiing (i.e., New Schoolers) is the new "in" sport whereas snowboarding is old hat.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

there's a gathering tribe of newschoolers at baker


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> I used to ski. Isn't this a snowboard forum? You are a blasphemer. Spreading lies about the skiing devils. Seriously, old men who go down fast and repeat, that's 90% of Silver Star.
> 
> There's barely any of the new wide twin tip skis, I have been watching for them out of interest. My spouse began skiing (went back to boarding though) and I switched with him for a while. Ski boots suck.


At Bachy there are a ton of people on fatty twin tips. On the groomed runs you'll find the carvers doing lap after lap but off piste you'll find everyone else (skis _and_ boards) getting creative. It's not the tool but what you do with it!

I don't feel the need to show allegiance to one sport while rejecting the other. I have twice as many ways to have fun this way.

Ski boots are much harder to fit than snowboard boots, that's for sure. The fact that an entire industry exists committed to fitting the boots shows that there's something inherently wrong with them. Once they're custom fit though, they're pretty comfy (relatively speaking).


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Jenzo said:


> Ski boots suck.


And THAT may be the biggest argument against taking up skiing!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Donutz said:


> And THAT may be the biggest argument against taking up skiing!


Yeah man. I used to only be able to wear ski boots for about an hour before I'd have blisters and blood. All better now, but crap it sucked before I got it all worked out.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> I was under the impression that exactly opposite has happened. Skiing (i.e., New Schoolers) is the new "in" sport whereas snowboarding is old hat.


This^

Last season I saw a ten year old standing with his parents outside the lodge. He had skis while both his parents were holding boards. I jokingly asked him where his board was. He shot me a scowling look and said with an air of distaste,"My MOM snowboards".

The trendy thing has come full circle. If you think snowboarding is the cool new thing you're behind the curve.

Crossover resort/slackcountry/BC ski gear (even if it never leaves the resort) seems to be the "KOOL" snowsport segment currently.

Does any of this effect my desire to ride a board or how much fun I have when I'm on one? Not a bit.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> I used to ski. Isn't this a snowboard forum? You are a blasphemer. Spreading lies about the skiing devils. Seriously, old men who go down fast and repeat, that's 90% of Silver Star.
> 
> There's barely any of the new wide twin tip skis, I have been watching for them out of interest. My spouse began skiing (went back to boarding though) and I switched with him for a while. Ski boots suck.


Does Silver Star have any decent terrain? The good skiers with modern wide skis probably all left SS for Whistler, Red, Kicking Horse or Whitewater.


----------



## xteammike (Dec 4, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I was under the impression that exactly opposite has happened. Skiing (i.e., New Schoolers) is the new "in" sport whereas snowboarding is old hat.


D*** well then i guess im getting to old now.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

xteammike said:


> D*** well then i guess im getting to old now.


My fault. I took up snowboarding. Kiss of death.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

ShredTaos said:


> There are so many good skiiers where I ride. The mountain I ride is all steeps. I'm smart enough at this point to realize you will almost never outrun an equivalent skilled skiier down steep choppy runs. Through the pow, the park, or just the fun factor of riding i think snowboarding has the upper hand.
> 
> 
> As for skiing vs snowboarding, I was curious so I just checked google trends. Interesting, take a look.
> ...


wow, I'm really surprised at the results :dunno:


----------

